# Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!



## Gamer090 (25. September 2016)

*Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*

Hi zusammen

Die Schweiz hat abgestimmt und sagt mit 65% JA zum neuen Nachrichtendienstgesetz, damit darf der Nachrichtendienst Wohnungen verwanzen, Telefonate abhören und sogar Computer ausspionieren, völlig legal! Die Befürworter wollten dieses Gesetz wegen der Terrorgefahr um sicherzustellen das Anschläge verhindert werden. Die Gegner sehen darin eher eine Möglichkeit das der Staat seine Bürger ausspionieren kann als ein Schutz vor Terroranschlägen. Wer nichts getan hat, der muss sich keine Sorgen machen heisst es im Artikel, tja, wer ist denn unschuldig? Woher will der Staat wissen wer etwas kriminlles anstellen will und überwacht werden muss wenn nicht vorher alles überprüft wird? 

Quelle: 20min.ch

----------

Die NSA lässt grüssen, seltsamerweise wird die NSA verachtet aber jetzt "zum Schutz" der Bevölkerung wird sowas akzeptiert.  Wer glaubt das damit Anschläge verhindert werden, der liegt sehr falsch. Der Staat hat einfach nur auf den richtigen Augenblick gewartet und dann diese Abstimmung gestartet, mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis die ersten Bürger sich beklagen. 

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## efdev (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*

liest du eigentlich immer 20min.ch?


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



efdev schrieb:


> liest du eigentlich immer 20min.ch?



Ist die Frage ernst gemeint oder fragst du einfach so ??  Was soll ich den sonst verlinken wenn es um die Schweiz geht, eine deutsche Zeitung?


----------



## efdev (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint oder fragst du einfach so ??  Was soll ich den sonst verlinken wenn es um die Schweiz geht, eine deutsche Zeitung?



Hab mir nur mal sagen lassen das 20min.ch so Richtung Bild der Schweizer geht


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



efdev schrieb:


> Hab mir nur mal sagen lassen das 20min.ch so Richtung Bild der Schweizer geht



Ähm nein, da passt der Blick schon eher


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*

Wieso werden solche Themen jetzt eigentlich häufiger in der Rumpelkammer aufgemacht, statt im Unterforum für "Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft", das extra dafür da ist? Ich war bisher sehr froh, dass der Rest des Forums quasi politikfrei geblieben ist.


----------



## efdev (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*

Statt hier zu schreiben wäre melden und wenn nötig verschieben lassen effektiver gewesen


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die NSA lässt grüssen, seltsamerweise wird die NSA verachtet aber jetzt "zum Schutz" der Bevölkerung wird sowas akzeptiert.  Wer glaubt das damit Anschläge verhindert werden, der liegt sehr falsch. Der Staat hat einfach nur auf den richtigen Augenblick gewartet und dann diese Abstimmung gestartet, mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis die ersten Bürger sich beklagen.
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu?


Bin genau Deiner Meinung.
Die Regierungskaste inszeniert den Totalen Überwachungskrieg um sich an der Macht zu halten.

Und das in einem Land mit vielen Volksabstimmungen.

Orwell ist ein Amateur dagegen gewesen.

Wenn DAS Demokratie sein soll, nein Danke.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Bin genau Deiner Meinung.
> Die Regierungskaste inszeniert den Totalen Überwachungskrieg um sich an der Macht zu halten.
> 
> Und das in einem Land mit vielen Volksabstimmungen.
> ...



Und wenn es zu spät ist wollen die Bürger wieder das es so ist wie es vor der Abstimmung war und Demokratie ist es wirklich nicht da hast du Recht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



efdev schrieb:


> Statt hier zu schreiben wäre melden und wenn nötig verschieben lassen effektiver gewesen



Ich finde es auf diese Art und Weise netter. Etwa wenn der Threadstarter die Moderation selbst um ein Verschieben in den meiner Meinung nach passenderen Bereich bitten würde.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich finde es auf diese Art und Weise netter. Etwa wenn der Threadstarter die Moderation selbst um ein Verschieben in den meiner Meinung nach passenderen Bereich bitten würde.



Zum einen hat es mit Politik zu tun wegen einer Abstimmung, aber das Hauptthema eher mit dem Staat und nicht Politik, deswegen habe ich es hier erstellt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Zum einen hat es mit Politik zu tun wegen einer Abstimmung, aber das Hauptthema eher mit dem Staat und nicht Politik, deswegen habe ich es hier erstellt.



Ah ja... stimmt, da passt es natürlich thematisch besser zu "Was esst ihr gerade?" und "Zeigt her eure Autos"...


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ah ja... stimmt, da passt es natürlich thematisch besser zu "Was esst ihr gerade?" und "Zeigt her eure Autos"...



Dann soll ein Unterfoum nur für Threads über den Staat eröffnet werden??  Die beiden von dir genannten Threads passen doch auch bei Wirtschaft rein, es geht doch darum wie die Wirtschaft läuft mit dem was wir essen und fahren


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann soll ein Unterfoum nur für Threads über den Staat eröffnet werden??  Die beiden von dir genannten Threads passen doch auch bei Wirtschaft rein, es geht doch darum wie die Wirtschaft läuft mit dem was wir essen und fahren



Das ist nun ein bisschen sehr stark zurechtgebogen, oder? 
Ich glaube, dass es schon recht offensichtlich und klar ist, warum es extra ein Unterforum für solche Themen gibt. Staat und Politik und Gesellschaft und Wirtschaft trennen zu wollen, ist aber ein sehr putziges Unterfangen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*

Ein ordentlicher Schweizer hat doch nichts zu verbergen!

Wenn ich an diese vielen exterm blutigen Attentäte in 
der Schweiz denke, da explodiert gefühlt ja jeden Tag
ein Hochhaus. Da muss unbedingt jeder eine elektronische
Fussfessel bekommen, damit man genau weiss, wen wann
wo ist, mit wen redet, über was und wie lange.

Alles nur zum Schutz, was denn sonst. Genau wie früher
in der DDR. Wie glücklich und entspannt waren doch alle
im sicheren Bewußtsein, dass die Sicherheitsdienst immer
zur Stelle war_ (Ironie und Sarkasmus Ende)_


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alles n ur zum Schutz, was denn sonst. Genau wie früher
> in der DDR. Wie glücklich und entspannt waren doch alle
> im sicheren Bewußtsein, dass die Sicherheitsdienst immer
> zur Stelle war_ (Ironie und Sarkasmus Ende)_



Du bringst es auf den Punkt und warum haben 3 mit Ja gestimmt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> ... und warum haben 3 mit Ja gestimmt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil ich doch mit den Schweizern mitfühle und für ihre Sicherheit bin. 

Irgendwie muss doch verhindert werden, dass weiter diese schändlichen
DVDs oder USB-Sticks mit Kontodaten aus der Schweiz geschafft werden.
Dieser Bankenterrorismus muss doch ein Ende haben ....


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*

ich finds gut. Die Schweizer sind alle Terroristen, ausnahmslos. Am besten noch eine Mauer drum herum.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> ich finds gut. Die Schweizer sind alle Terroristen, ausnahmslos. Am besten noch eine Mauer drum herum.



Da wird dir Trump aber sicherlich zustimmen


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da wird dir Trump aber sicherlich zustimmen



Du meinst, ich sollte in die Politik?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Du meinst, ich sollte in die Politik?



Da kenne ich mich nicht gut genug aus um zu wissen ob du geeignet bist


----------



## Grestorn (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*

Wenn es einen Anschlag gibt, ist das Geschrei immer groß und die Vorwürfe, an die Innenpolitik und Sicherheitskräfte nehmen kein Ende. Das hätte doch verhindert werden müssen, wieso wusste keiner von den Anschlagsplänen usw. 

Wenn ein Anschlag vorher verhindert wurde, weil die Behörden durch Ermittlungsarbeit (und auch durch entsprechende Datenauswertungen) die Pläne rechtzeitig erkannt haben, dann liest man davon bestenfalls ne kleine Notiz im Netz, das geht aber weitestgehend unter. 

Wenn ans Tageslicht kommt, wie die Behörden versuchen, Terrorpläne im Vorfeld zu erkennen und dass dabei die Erfassung von IT Daten zentraler Bestandteil ist, und man am Ende sogar die rechtliche Grauzone, in der sich das bewegt, durch klare Regeln ersetzen will, dann ist das Geschrei auch wieder riesengroß, der Böse Big Brother Staat, der uns permanent beim Wichsen zusehen will und nur darauf aus ist, unsere Steuersünden und illegale Kopien zu ahnden. 

Wer findet den Fehler?!


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*

Natürlich kann man damit vielleicht Anschläge verhindern, aber die Schweiz ist in keinem Krieg im Osten involviert. Also ist es eher Panikmacherei als eine richtige Bedrohung, die einzigen Länder die Anschläge hatten waren die, die im Osten in den Kriegen involviert sind und der Grund ist Rache!


----------



## Grestorn (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man damit vielleicht Anschläge verhindern, aber die Schweiz ist in keinem Krieg im Osten involviert. Also ist es eher Panikmacherei als eine richtige Bedrohung, die einzigen Länder die Anschläge hatten waren die, die im Osten in den Kriegen involviert sind und der Grund ist Rache!



Ich würde es mir für Dich wünschen, dass es so ist, aber ich fürchte, Du missinterpretierst die Motivation der IS Anhänger. Rache ist nur vorgeschoben. Es geht, ganz kurz überissen,  darum, die westlichen Völker gegen den IS und den Islam generell aufzubringen, die Religionen und Völker zu entzweien, um weiter eine Rechtfertigung für den Dchihad zu haben.

Und das geht auch wunderbar in dem man die ach so neutrale Schweiz attakiert. Vielleicht sogar besonders gut, weil das wäre ein sehr deutliches Symbol. Und selbst die Schweizer Armee ist dagegen absolut kein Mittel.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*

Aber wo endet das?
Entscheidet der Staat oder die Sicherheitsorgane in zukunft, dass der und der Blog eine Gefahr darstellen und die Betreiber verhaftet werden?
Zustände wie in der Türkei will ich hier nicht haben. Weder in Deutschland, noch bei unseren Schweizer Freunden oder sonst wo in der frei lebenden Welt.


----------



## Grestorn (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wo endet das?
> Entscheidet der Staat oder die Sicherheitsorgane in zukunft, dass der und der Blog eine Gefahr darstellen und die Betreiber verhaftet werden?
> Zustände wie in der Türkei will ich hier nicht haben. Weder in Deutschland, noch bei unseren Schweizer Freunden oder sonst wo in der frei lebenden Welt.



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Der Rechtsstaat hat Gesetze und die gelten, ob man nun bestimmte Dinge überwacht oder nicht. 

Sprich: In Deutschland ist weitestgehend jede Meinung legal (auch fast alles, was in der Türkei gerade verfolgt wird), es gibt aber Ausnahmen. Neben allen verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen etc. (also Nazi-Zeugs) eigentlich nur klare Aufforderung zur Gewalt und die Bereitstellung von Anleitungen zum Waffenbau. Und natürlich Dinge, die das Persönlichkeitsrecht anderer beeinträchtigen (also alles was üble Nachrede, Beleidigung usw. ist). Alles das lässt sich auch heute schon gut über die Gerichte klären. 

Nur weil man denkt, man wäre anonym wenn man im Netz unterwegs ist, sollte man das nicht als Freibrief sehen, das Gesetz zu ignorieren. Oder anders gesagt: Ich finde es nicht gut, die Anonymität im Netz nur deswegen zu fordern und zu fördern, damit man das Gesetz aushebeln kann. 

Man mag das Gesetz nicht mögen und es ist sicher in vielen Dingen ungerecht und unzureichend (es ist ja auch vom Menschen gemacht), aber ohne Gesetz herrscht Anarchie und das Recht des Stärkeren. Und zumindest ich möchte das nicht, das wäre der Zusammenbruch des Lebens, wie wir es heute kennen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Der Rechtsstaat hat Gesetze und die gelten, ob man nun bestimmte Dinge überwacht oder nicht. .


Die Gesetze interessieren einen Geheimdienst aber einen feuchten Kehricht.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nur weil man denkt, man wäre anonym wenn man im Netz unterwegs ist, sollte man das nicht als Freibrief sehen, das Gesetz zu ignorieren..


Im Internet ist alles öffentlich.
Wer's nicht begreift, soll es lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wo endet das?
> Entscheidet der Staat oder die Sicherheitsorgane in zukunft, dass der und der Blog eine Gefahr darstellen und die Betreiber verhaftet werden?
> Zustände wie in der Türkei will ich hier nicht haben. Weder in Deutschland, noch bei unseren Schweizer Freunden oder sonst wo in der frei lebenden Welt.


Hoffentlich kommt es nicht dazu, sonst ist die Freiheit der Bürger ganz dahin und wir leben dann in einer Demokratie wie in Nordkorea. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Gesetze interessieren einen Geheimdienst aber einen feuchten Kehricht.


Korrekt, ich weiss zwar nichts darüber was der Geheimdienst alles macht aber Snowden hat vieles der Öffentlichkeit preisgegeben und da hat man gesehen das Gesetze da nicht immer gelten.


> Im Internet ist alles öffentlich.
> Wer's nicht begreift, soll es lassen.


Stimmt, es lässt sich immer heruasfinden wer hinter einem Benutzernamen steht, dazu reicht oft die IP Adresse um einen ungefähren Radius einzugrenzen.


----------



## OnionRings (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Die Schweiz hat abgestimmt und sagt mit 65% JA zum neuen Nachrichtendienstgesetz,



Und dieses JA wird die Schweizer noch extrem zu stehen kommen,
die haben hier härtere Klauseln als Frankreich.


So sehr ich die Schweiz mit der Volksbefragung schätze, bin ich hierbei froh nicht in der Schweiz zu leben.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Und dieses JA wird die Schweizer noch extrem zu stehen kommen,
> die haben hier härtere Klauseln als Frankreich.
> 
> 
> So sehr ich die Schweiz mit der Volksbefragung schätze, bin ich hierbei froh nicht in der Schweiz zu leben.



Wie schon gesagt, mal sehen wie lange es dauern wird bis das Volk diese Entscheidung bereut, ich schätze, 2-3 Jahren. Dann wurden zu viele Leute oder "die falschen" Leute abgehört und das Volk will es zurück.


----------



## OnionRings (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schweiz: Häuser verwanzen und Telefonate abhören erlaubt, wegen Angst vor Terrorgefahr!*

Denke 5 Jahre wird es sicher dauern, bis genug "Unschuldige" abgezockt wurden.

Nebenbei bin ich gespannt wie es in 5 Jahren mit Banken und so aussieht, ich denke ein großer Teil wird sein Vermögen nach und nach aus einem Überwachungsstaat abziehen.


----------

